# Light Par tester



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone willing to spare me some of their time to check what my par ratings are in my 5gallon nano. Would greatly appreciate the help and super willing to return any favour/needs in the future!! 

I'm located in Markham.


----------

